# secret santa gifts!!!



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I would first like to say thank you so much to my secret santa you are amazing & were very overly generous!!! thanks sooooo much.. I love my gifts!!

ok now for the pics.

here is everything we received









VB Snuggle sack its it amazing??


















piper snuggling inside









friday checking it out


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

wow brandi lucky you love the pics think i could guess who your ss was love it great pressies who could ask for more xxx


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

VB Blanket









last but not least the most amazing gift that Im completly in love with 
my new awsome VB Carrier!!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks mandy lol yup my ss is Lori Ivys mom


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee heeee.....Your VERY welcome Brandi, I was hoping it would come today. Sooo glad you like everything. Looove the pic of Piper inside. Looks like the perfect size  Oh yeah.....more to come soon 

Lori


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

wow what lucky little chihuahuas.. beautiful gifts!!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

what fantastic gifts! i am really loving the bag 
xxx


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Oh what a Happy Christmas for you and your little ones!
Great Job Ivy's Mom!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Wonderful Christmas presents!!! You are soooo lucky!! I'd LOVE to have a carrier and bedsack such as those! Looks like your chis love them to pieces, too!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Very good job Lori.Good pics.I love the pic od piper in the snuggle sack.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Brilliant gifts!!
They are all gorgeous and so well made!
Think the chi's love them too by the looks of it. x


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

WOW!! You got the motherload!! Great gifts!  
Also, did I read correctly, a SS partner has been revealed??? Okay, that's one name to check off my list of suspects :laughing1:


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Oh my goodness - what a fabulous load of presents - you really struck lucky Brandi!!

I am a huge fan of Lori's carriers and snuggles sacks!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow! What a wonderful and generous Secret Santa you have!!! Fabulous! Lori's work is so excellent. What a lucky crew you have. Perfect!!

Brodysmom


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Very beautiful gifts and Piper looks like she's claimed the bag for herself. So cute.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

You got some great gifts from Santa. Your chis are very lucky pups.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww lovely gifts!!!  bullysticks, blanket, and a carrier bag, who can ask more! look at them licking the blanket lmao. piper looks scared in the first bag one LOL ! :albino: good going ss!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Lori I just absolutely love those snuggle sacks!! They are so pretty!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

What beautiful gifts. Lovely.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

ahhhh Brandi! wow! lucky you!
Piper is lovely and so is Friday-never seen them properly before.
you deserved it  xxx


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

Aww looks so gorgeous! 
Someone is lucky hehe I love the carrier.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks everyone


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> awww lovely gifts!!!  bullysticks, blanket, and a carrier bag, who can ask more! look at them licking the blanket lmao. piper looks scared in the first bag one LOL ! :albino: good going ss!


lol no she wasnt scared i was holding the strap up while taking the pics she was waiting to be lifted so we could leave lol she is a bag kinda girl she has been known to lay in my purse if i sit it on the couch or the floor...such a silly girl.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Brandi, what amazing gifts. Lori's work is just incredible. Looking at Piper inside that bag I swear I'm looking at Coco. Just love the goodies!!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

brabdi you really hit the jackpot with your ss


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

fab gifts that carrier is gorgeous


----------



## Shoequeen (Jun 29, 2009)

Everything was absolutely lovely! They looked so cute in the snuggle sack and bag! They're really going to love the bag, Lilibell has one, and every time I bring it out she immediately runs to it and jumps inside of it!


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

Awwwwww! too cute x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

What a fantastic haul! Thats probably more then Im getting my lot for christmas.LOL


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Tader slept all night in the snuggle sack he has claimed it forhim self & wont let anyone else near it. Friday is in love with all the toys & has hid them in his bed lol Piper is lovin the bullys & I am absolutly in love with the bag!

thank you again Lori! you are awsome!!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Those are awesome gifts. I love how everything matches. Very lucky chis indeed. Good job SS...err Lori =p.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice! your dogs have the best secret santa , my minnie loves her VB carrier, i'd love to get them a snuggle sac too. they are gorgeous


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Lucky Lucky Lucky...such nice pressies. I love Piper in the carrier. It suits her very well, and it will probably hold one of her brothers at the same time.


----------



## Treacle Toffee (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, how fab are all your SS goodies! Love the bag and the bedsack. x


----------

